# Star Wars 3D



## VVoltz (Feb 17, 2012)

I just came back from watching the Episode I, I have to say, I am quite disappointed, I was NOT expecting much from the 3D effects but I was expecting SOMETHING, there just weren't any.
However, it must be my age or my new understanding of politics but I liked this move now that I did when I watched it when I was younger.

Have you guys seen it yet? Opinions?


----------



## zanfire (Feb 17, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I just came back from watching the Episode I, I have to say, I am quite disappointed, I was NOT expecting much from the 3D effects but I was expecting SOMETHING, there just weren't any.
> However, it must be my age or my new understanding of politics but I liked this move now that I did when I watched it when I was younger.
> 
> Have you guys seen it yet? Opinions?



shame on you for giving george lucas more money for one of the worst set of prequel movie of all time. Of course the 3D was going to be shit...what did you expect from a movie that was already shot a long time ago?


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw it twice (I am not sure why.... who wants to see Episode 1 more than once?)

I saw it at midnight the first night it came out (Well, Friday going into Saturday) and there were a ton of people there. It's really more for the experience of seeing it on the big screen again.

Last time I saw the movie must have been.... when it came out.... when I was six.... so even though I knew the main points of the story, the small details made much more sense now that I'm older and have seen the other movies.

I was actually impressed by the 3D. I didn't think they'd be able to make it look that well after it was already shot in 2D.

*Flame shield for enjoying Episode one, giving Lucas my money twice, and being impressed by the 3D*


----------



## klim28 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to see it this weekend  I never watched this before.

Can't wait for Titanic 3D


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw it today as well, I know shame on me for giving Lucas more money but I want to see every Star Wars film on the big screen since I was never able to do so prior to this re release. That said the premise of corrupt taxation, embargo's and the hoo haa nonsense of Jar Jar Binks made this film laughable. You know something is wrong with your film when the most memorable moment in the entire film is not the death of maul or hell even Obi Wan's master but Anakin's race that was a phenomenal scene!


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2012)

Episode 1 is epic because Jar Jar Binks is in it.

However I wouldn't pay the retardedly high fee of seeing a movie in 3D when I can just watch it in 2D. 3D is just a pointless gimmick, when will people stop fucking supporting it.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2012)

George Lucas' Business Plan: Add in just enough CGI "fixes" with a cheap 3D conversion to justify re-releasing the films in theaters and watch the money pour in. 

Still, without this stinker, we wouldn't have gotten Mr. Plinkett's review, so I guess it isn't all bad.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Feb 17, 2012)

Where is the "Phantom Editor" when you need him?  Maybe he can tackle this 3D version when it hits DVD/BR?

-VM


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 17, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it twice (I am not sure why.... who wants to see Episode 1 more than once?)
> ...



First night I went with like seven or eight people, so it was awesome. The second time was on Free Movie Tuesday (Well, 3D movies are $3.75 for the glasses) and I went with different people that couldn't go the original night.

Those who aren't familiar with Free Movie Tuesday, if you have all three Optimum Online services for cable, internet, and phone you get two free tickets to the movies a week. I think it's only a North Jersey thing.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 17, 2012)

There's definetly 3d, its just really uneven and more of the depth 3d then the in your face 3d people were expecting. I didnt mind it, but granted I rarely ever go to the movies. As for Ep I itself, overall I don't think its as bad as everybody makes it out to be. Certainty not the b est star wars movie, but it does have its moments.


----------

